# How and When to Pick Peas



## Pea_Sheller (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this info! I'm thinking about trying to grow peas in my garden next year and was a bit intimidated, but this makes it sound much easier than I was anticipating.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you. This article is very helpful.


----------



## Lois_Mcclelland (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you. The information was great


----------

